# When You ask someone to Move there car and they Don't.....?



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I was driving thru a parking lot and noticed this! This is more then likely going to be there until spring! Unless the owner wants to spend a few days digging it out!


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

That is great!


----------



## KAG (Jul 19, 2007)

Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

millsaps118;719439 said:


> I was driving thru a parking lot and noticed this! This is more then likely going to be there until spring! Unless the owner wants to spend a few days digging it out!


Looks like blown snow on that car/ depending on the circumstances/ the S R company might be liable


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

some contracts around here state no liability for cars that violate the parking rules


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

augerandblade;719533 said:


> Looks like blown snow on that car/ depending on the circumstances/ the S R company might be liable


It was a combination of plowed and blown. Started out as plowed and when the piles got too big they used a big JD w/blower to move 'em back.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

That will teach them SOBs not to leave their car where its not supposed to be.! lol


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice..........


----------



## jhakarter (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome! We were scraping lots yesterday..Property manager posted a note all vechiles must be moved by 10 etc etc. well 8 cars were still in the lot when we got there at 2, they didnt get them all quite towed out before we were done scraping so the last car that was left we went around and just piled the snow so he is going to have a hell of a time getting out. The owner of that car doesnt even live in the building I plow, he lives next door so the property manager and all thought it was pretty funny. That and cars that pull up to a spot that isnt plowed when your doing a lot makes me mad. Dont they want a clean place to park? lol


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

You have to remember as a plow guy you are not that important to say why dont they move their cars or have the right to push snow up against them. It shows your lack of respect and plowing skills by not plowing around them. Service is what you get paid for not to be a busy body about who parks where.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

LOL I saw it too on Christmas
Then a bright star was shining above it.....










goobers have had plenty of time to get it moved.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

unit28;720284 said:


> LOL I saw it too on Christmas
> Then a bright star was shining above it.....
> 
> 
> ...


Ha...ha... that car must have been there for a while then, I took pics of it just a couple days ago.

_Was that you and your crew who plowed that car in????_J/K

You got a sweet pic of it.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I dunno how long it's been there,
but as the season goes ON so does the pile....

I almost wonder if the owner of the service didn't plant the car there to remind the tourist not to park there?

I do know the name of the owner it's ****** that's all I know.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

kcplowmata;720236 said:


> You have to remember as a plow guy you are not that important to say why dont they move their cars or have the right to push snow up against them. It shows your lack of respect and plowing skills by not plowing around them. Service is what you get paid for not to be a busy body about who parks where.


Yeah, a good plow driver will keep that car pretty clean if they're in an open space. But if that person parked in a banned zone because that's where the piles go, it's their fault. You can't change what you were going to do because fo their ignorance.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i was at one of my buddies jewel plazas and it was like 230 in the morning and i asked him ad hes like plow him in they were supposed to be moved an hour ago! so they go plowed in,kinda funny watching them trying to get out!


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't plow them in, but i do make it so they have to walk through a good pile of snow to get in. I have a lot that someone parks in, they live right next door, and it is irritating, because their driveway is empty, so no reason to park where they do.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

How do you know you did not just plow in the store manager of the Jewel who was working late? That would be an "OOPS"!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

There is a hotel near by and all the Canadians park there when they go out of town. So some of these cars sit here for a month and by the time they get back it's been encased in snow and ice. Funny watching them rock it back and forth with 2 ft of ice around it and they think they can drive over it.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

That is funny. I love it when people park where they shouldn't.


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)

if the owners dont move the cars for me their spot just doesnt get plowed i made sure it was in the contract cause i dont have time to shovel around cars when i got 28 accounts to do


----------



## imphillips (Feb 7, 2009)

At least the side windows did not blow out or in I should say I saw a car a few yrs ago in a mall parking lot some one had a pile of snow against the side and the windows had all blown and it was pretty much packed with snow poor SOB dont get me wrong I had to laugh


----------

